# GT Performer...wer kann mir mehr über das hier was sagen



## fex (19. April 2020)

Servus beinand,
wer kann mir mehr über dieses GT sagen? 
Existiert eigentlich ein gutes, frequentiertes BMX Forum? Nicht nur so Ableger von Lifestyle Seiten!
Das Teil hatte ich mal meinem Neffen gekauft.
Ich möchte es verkaufen und dazu mehr darüber wissen.
Wann wurde es hergestellt?
Was ist oder wäre es wert?
Was wäre ein realistisch erziehlbarer Verkaufspreis?
Was könnte ich verlangen, wenns aufgepimpt wäre? Mit blauen Reifen und Griffen und den ganz weichen Bremsschuhen?
Die Preise in den einschlägigen Verkaufsportalen schwanken ja zw. 150 und 1600€


----------



## Lousa (20. April 2020)

Hi Fex,

meines Erachtens stammt das BMX aus ca. 1994/95 (oder später).

Sofern ich den Markt richtig bewerte, sind die Modelle aus dieser Zeit, die nicht wirklich gesucht. Wenn Du Dir die Komponenten genauer anschaust, wirst Du selbst feststellen, dass diese nicht wirklich prickelnd sind.

Preis vielleicht 150/200.

Mehr Infos zu dem Bike findest Du beim BMX Museum (das ist hoch frequentiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fex (20. April 2020)

Servus Lousa, die Komponenten sind wirklich nicht prickelnt. Lohnt sich die Investition in Bremsschuhe, Reifen und Griffe, um etwas mehr als 200 dafür zu bekommen? Gerade die Bremsen sind echt schwach


----------



## Lousa (21. April 2020)

Ich denke, das lohnt nicht, denn jemand, der sich das Bike kaufen sollte, baut es nach seinen Vorstellungen wieder auf.


----------



## fex (21. April 2020)

Denke ich auch. Werds noch schön polieren, aber dann...


----------



## Nurmi92 (23. April 2020)

Servus fex, das Teil hatte ich auch mal. ich glaub 1996 gekauft, in guten alten Schilling warns doch um die 10.000, also ca. 1400Mark. Die Bremsleistung war unterirdisch, das ganze sauschwer, die Pegs eine Katastrophe (bzw. weil sich die Achse halt mitverbogen hat... ) Die Kurbel einteilig, bei dem Preis heute eigentlich unvorstellbar... Habs dann vor gut 10Jahren für ca. 150Euro auf eBay verscherbelt. So in etwa dürfts aktuell auch noch wert sein, mehr glaub ich eher auch nicht.


----------



## fex (24. April 2020)

Servus Nurmi, ich denke, da in der Grössenordnung werd ich es anbieten...veilleicht aufgepimt etwas teuerer.
Ja, die Bremsen...hab welche von KHE bestellt...durchscheinende. Mal schaun, wie da die "Bremswirkung" ist.
Mache mir trotzdem die Mühe und bringe soweit alles in einen technisch einwandfreien Zustand. Ich hasse es, als "Kunde" wegen Mängeln der "ausgschmierte" zu sein!
Deswegen investiere ich da noch etwas Arbeitszeit


----------

